# Nice ground set up.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Ha ha!:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Ha ha!:laughing:


That was at the Ford dealer because the fan blower bit the dust in my truck..

They told me it would be $549 to fix..

But it turned out to be only $359...:laughing:

Must be some new kind of mind game...:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Give the guy credit for making a weep hole near the top.. now he has airflow.. :thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> Give the guy credit for making a weep hole near the top.. now he has airflow.. :thumbup:


Yeah I could not see that while I was there...:laughing:


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

They call that a..................:

"VENTED LB"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, the bottom screw ain't exactly tightened down.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> That was at the Ford dealer because the fan blower bit the dust in my truck..
> 
> They told me it would be $549 to fix..
> 
> ...


Damn I save $300 x3 so far replacing them myself.


----------

